# Check out my 18' MSW Type 23, Falken FK452's



## Moose (Mar 24, 2012)

18inch MSW by OZ, Type 23's/Falken FK452's. I Just Put these on my car yesterday, I love the way it turned out. The 5 spoke gun metal rim with the silver paint looks real nice, kinda audi/BMW-ish. What do you guys think? I will have to put some springs in though, riding a little high for my liking. The tires have phenomenal grip. I think someone had them in 17's and a different color.Check out my garage for more pics..





















Disregard the rustproofing dripping from the door seams, i guess i shoulda washed it first 

Moose


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

looks really nice


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice wheels.
I just noticed that I may have to go bigger though... D***!


----------



## Moose (Mar 24, 2012)

Mick said:


> Nice wheels.
> I just noticed that I may have to go bigger though... D***!


Once I drop her down, It will be perfect think. I will upload when i do!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I think the ride height is just fine. I wouldn't drop it if I were you, too many downfalls, including reduced fuel economy, reduced ride quality, compromised suspension geometry, voided warranty, and so on. Find a set of the RS/Eco springs if you do want to drop it a bit. 

The rims are a bit too open for my tastes, but they do look good.


----------



## Moose (Mar 24, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I think the ride height is just fine. I wouldn't drop it if I were you, too many downfalls, including reduced fuel economy, reduced ride quality, compromised suspension geometry, voided warranty, and so on. Find a set of the RS/Eco springs if you do want to drop it a bit.
> 
> The rims are a bit too open for my tastes, but they do look good.


That is true, but even still i do find the Stock springs way to soft and bouncy, way to much vertical movement. Wouldn't an alignment correct any problems with geometry? it is only an inch right? I heard it only voids suspension warranty, is that correct?

ps. i love the open look


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Moose said:


> That is true, but even still i do find the Stock springs way to soft and bouncy, way to much vertical movement. Wouldn't an alignment correct any problems with geometry? it is only an inch right? I heard it only voids suspension warranty, is that correct?
> 
> ps. i love the open look


If you like it, that's all that matters. 

Its more than just alignment. You can correct alignment, but it won't be the same. Our cars are designed to have a certain dynamic camber when the suspension compresses. I'll try to explain. 

Observe this image of a typical McPherson strut:









What you're looking for is the angle between the control arm and the strut itself. Now, what happens to the angle of the wheel relative to the road when the spring gets compressed? In this example, you get negative camber; the tire will be angled inward in order to stay planted on the road while the body of the car rolls to that side. 

Now, what happens when you lower the car an inch and adjust static camber to keep the wheel aligned while stationary? You increase the angle between the strut and the control arm. You will now have less or no negative camber when the strut is compressed. Extreme circumstances will actually have you getting positive camber. If you can imagine a greater than 90 degree angle between the strut and the control arm on a heavily lowered car, your dynamic camber will turn positive when you're cornering hard, which will severely compromise your cornering traction. I doubt this would be the case for the Cruze, but I hope you get the idea now. 

It does only void suspension warranty, but it may also prematurely wear your shocks. For my 95 Regal (1st gen w-body), the factory replacement KYB GR2 shocks hold up excellently with up to 400lb springs on lowered suspensions. For my wife's 2000 Regal (2nd gen w-body, same as grand prix, monte carlo, etc.), you can't lower it without needing KYB AGX adjustable shocks because the any well designed lowering spring will have you blowing shocks in as little as 25k miles. They simply don't last long on those cars. 

How long do the factory shocks on the Cruze last with lowered springs? I can't say as nobody has driven one long enough to put it to the test. 

If you have money to burn on suspension upgrades, I'd look at the Ultra Racing strut tower bars and lower chassis reinforcement bars.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> If you have money to burn on suspension upgrades, I'd look at the Ultra Racing strut tower bars and lower chassis reinforcement bars.


:sigh: I completely agree with this. Wont help for lowering, but they will firm up the Cruze more than you can imagine. I only have two so far and I will DEFINITELY be getting the rest. As for the lowering, wouldn't a camber kit fix the issue?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

boats4life said:


> :sigh: I completely agree with this. Wont help for lowering, but they will firm up the Cruze more than you can imagine. I only have two so far and I will DEFINITELY be getting the rest. As for the lowering, wouldn't a camber kit fix the issue?


A camber kit fixes only static camber, not dynamic camber. To fix issues with dynamic camber, you need either strut tower camber plates, balljoint spacers, or a relocation of the control arm-to-subframe mounts. The idea is to keep the strut to control arm ratio the same. 

Most people who care about this are probably racing or autocrossing, so they'll have custom coilovers with custom spherical bearing or polyurethane mounts with camber adjustment grooves. Something like this:










It's never quite as simple as just throwing some lowering springs on your car. There's always a compromise.


----------



## Moose (Mar 24, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> If you like it, that's all that matters.
> 
> Its more than just alignment. You can correct alignment, but it won't be the same. Our cars are designed to have a certain dynamic camber when the suspension compresses. I'll try to explain.
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks! Yah i knew that they would work extra hard on the shocks, but that was just a price i was willing to pay. I dont actually drive the car that much, so i am not worried about it to much, i have had the car for 7 months and only put on 3500kms (2174 miles)


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Moose said:


> Awesome thanks! Yah i knew that they would work extra hard on the shocks, but that was just a price i was willing to pay. I dont actually drive the car that much, so i am not worried about it to much, i have had the car for 7 months and only put on 3500kms (2174 miles)


In the end, its your decision and your money. I'm just here to let you know what you're getting into and give you all the facts. 

ccasion14:


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm aiming for coilovers, especially if I end up with 18s instead of 20s. Plus I'd need a good set of coilovers for autoX.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

boats4life said:


> I'm aiming for coilovers, especially if I end up with 18s instead of 20s. Plus I'd need a good set of coilovers for autoX.


Sounds like you'd go lower than what people typically would. I hope you understand the importance of dynamic camber now. If you want your car to handle like its on rails and keep 100% of that tire tread planted on the ground, you're going to need coilovers with camber adjustments on the mounts.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Coilover should still eork with 20s

h3llion


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Sounds like you'd go lower than what people typically would. I hope you understand the importance of dynamic camber now. If you want your car to handle like its on rails and keep 100% of that tire tread planted on the ground, you're going to need coilovers with camber adjustments.


I have ti disagree if you want the beat handaling then negative camber is the way to go. The way that works is manuverability is greater if your tires are camber. Look at nascar for example if there camber were to were more tire was in the ground no way could they take that embanked turn at the speeds they do. Look up racing camber specs on any wtcc btcc or even scca cars there front tires are far from being flat.

h3llion


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

You will loose control with high speeds but gain entry into turns proven by every racing team I have ever seen runs negative camber

h3llion


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I have ti disagree if you want the beat handaling then negative camber is the way to go. The way that works is manuverability is greater if your tires are camber. Look at nascar for example if there camber were to were more tire was in the ground no way could they take that embanked turn at the speeds they do. Look up racing camber specs on any wtcc btcc or even scca cars there front tires are far from being flat.
> 
> h3llion





H3LLON3ARTH said:


> You will loose control with high speeds but gain entry into turns proven by every racing team I have ever seen runs negative camber
> 
> h3llion


What are you going on about? I never said you didn't want Negative camber. In fact, I tried to stress the importance of negative camber and to stress that you will lose some of that negative camber with lowered springs if you don't have camber adjustments. The reason why people with lowered cars and factory suspensions run negative static camber is because they fubared their suspension geometry when they lowered their car and they need a way to keep their car handling properly in the corners. Purpose-built race cars are a different story. 

Look up what I've actually written and then respond. Not trying to be rude, seriously, but I'm way ahead of you there buddy. 

For Boats and the OP, here's an article that explains what I've been trying to say:

Suspension Geometry - Sport Compact Car Magazine

And here's the image from that article that demonstrates the change in control arm-to-strut angle with a lowered car and it's consequential effect on dynamic camber.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

So how is it possible to have negative camber abd 100% ture tread at tge same time not possible

h3llion


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

And so your saying camber is how much the strut is inward towards the vehicle.

h3llion


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> So how is it possible to have negative camber abd 100% ture tread at tge same time not possible
> 
> h3llion


Think about it for a second. Negative camber is camber relative to the car. Tread is relative to the ground. When your suspension compresses, your camber turns negative. When is this relevant? When we're taking a corner. What happens when we take a corner? The car rolls into the turn, which is when the suspension compresses. The angle of the car to the ground is no longer parallel. Your negative camber just allowed you to maintain 100% tire traction in that corner.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm not trying to lower very much with the coilsovers, I'll still be close to stock height, but I need a stiffer ride in the corners.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> And so your saying camber is how much the strut is inward towards the vehicle.
> 
> h3llion


I'm sure you know what camber is, so we can skip ahead of that. What I'm saying is camber changes as the strut is compressed.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

If you dive into a corner and your suspision compresses and the top of your tire move in toward the vehicle then your creating negative camber therfore the bottom of your tire is not 100% flat across the road surface think about it.

h3llion


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Ill set my car up on our hunter engineering alignment machine and print out reading and show you what camber with colors and pictures and google the alignment machine so you know what im talking about.

h3llion


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

boats4life said:


> I'm not trying to lower very much with the coilsovers, I'll still be close to stock height, but I need a stiffer ride in the corners.


If I were you, I'd run whatever spring rate you're most comfortable with, then adjust your camber plates before you head out to the auto-x event for optimal traction. When you get home, adjust them back to what they were before (assuming you mark them) and you're good to go.

If you're looking to combat body roll, stiffer springs aren't going to be enough to do it for you. You'll need to look at beefier sway bars. Does our car even have a rear sway bar? I haven't checked, but if it doesn't, adding one will help significantly.


----------



## Moose (Mar 24, 2012)

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

How about these? link ^


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I like +1

h3llion


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Ecos does not have rear sway bar 

h3llion


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> If you dive into a corner and your suspision compresses and the top of your tire move in toward the vehicle then your creating negative camber therfore the bottom of your tire is not 100% flat across the road surface think about it.
> 
> h3llion


This is getting annoying. You think about it. When you are in a corner, the car *LEANS*. The cause of that negative camber is so that you will have good tread contact when that car leans. I'll include a picture since it's obvious that you don't know what I'm talking about. Observe the vertical angle of the car relative to the road (first picture). They are not parallel. 












H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Ill set my car up on our hunter engineering alignment machine and print out reading and show you what camber with colors and pictures and google the alignment machine so you know what im talking about.
> 
> h3llion


I don't need to see what you're talking about. I've aligned cars before. I've designed suspensions and installed custom machined camber plates on cars that nobody would think to lower. I'm not talking about static camber, I'm talking about dynamic camber.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

The beat advice I have for you boast is coilover r compound tires and front and rear struts and you will be a dang fast cone chaser

h3llion


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Moose said:


> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> How about these? link ^


Excellent. The first thing I looked for was whether or not they used spherical bearings for the strut mount. Cheaper ones will use polyurethane, which in strut mounts wears down in about 25k miles. Ask me how I know.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Excellent. The first thing I looked for was whether or not they used spherical bearings for the strut mount. Cheaper ones will use polyurethane, which in strut mounts wears down in about 25k miles. Ask me how I know.


See ive been real polite to you and your I know everything attitude but with that remark it pisses me off

h3llion


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> See ive been real polite to you and your I know everything attitude but with that remark it pisses me off
> 
> h3llion


What remark? I commented on the link he sent me about the coilovers. 

If you're talking about the other posts I made, seriously dude, what do you want me to say? You're refusing to read the entirety of my posts and you're telling me you know everything just because you perform alignments at a shop. Do you design suspensions? 

My know it all attitude? I don't know it all, but there are some things that I do know, and know fairly well, and this is one of them. 

I'm asking you to think a bit, because I'm sure you can imagine that it would get old repeating yourself in a hundred different ways in order to get someone to understand something. I apologize if I was harsh or rude. 

I'll summarize it again. Please tell me which part of this you don't understand. 

A. our cars lean in the corners, which compresses the suspension in the outside of the corner
B. when the suspension is compressed, dynamic camber turns negative
C. because dynamic camber turns negative (relative to the car), the tires maintain uniform tread contact with the road

If our camber remained static whenever our suspension compressed when we entered corners and our car leaned, take a guess as to what the angle of the tire would look like. It would be the same as the angle of the car relative to the road, which would reduce tread contact.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Never did I say I know everything I said your kmow it all attitude and the remark I was talking aboit was ask me how I know and frankly yoir not designing custom supinion now bc I guarantee if you were j wouldn't be dribeing a cruze and have security something has your job. Buy I font give a sjit anumore bc mainly all I read from ypu is blah blah blah haha.

h3llion


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Never did I say I know everything I said your kmow it all attitude and the remark I was talking aboit was ask me how I know and frankly yoir not designing custom supinion now bc I guarantee if you were j wouldn't be dribeing a cruze and have security something has your job. Buy I font give a sjit anumore bc mainly all I read from ypu is blah blah blah haha.
> 
> h3llion


The remark about "ask me how I know" was because I currently run polyurethane bushings in my strut mounts instead of spherical bearings on the 95 Regal and they don't last very long so I don't recommend them. That's all I said. How was that impolite? I wasn't even talking to you, I was talking to Moose. The only reason why I said that was to imply that I have experience with such strut mounts and I'm not just telling him not to use them on a whim. 

I'm not designing suspensions? Really? Find me a coilover kit for a 95 Regal Custom. Everything on my car is custom because nobody makes performance parts for a 95 Regal, but when I go 13.5 in the 1/4 mile, I need to be able to stop and take turns. 

I didn't want to go into automotive because I went into IT. I'm a systems security administrator for a large (over 10,000 employees) health care company.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

LADIES, LADIES! Chill out- I'm going with the DGR coilovers from Steve. Also, lets not keep jacking the thread, this guy just wanted to show off his wheels! lol


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Take a look at Bridgestone's RE760 tires if you want a tire that handles well, has good life, and is great in the rain. I had about 25,000 miles on a set with my GTO and they still had about half their life in them. I didn't drive the car hard every day, but I had some fun with it. At the 245/40/18 size they run about $176 a tire currently.

And if you want street tires that you can autocross on, check out the RE-11. Amazing tire.


----------



## Moose (Mar 24, 2012)

Beaker said:


> Take a look at Bridgestone's RE760 tires if you want a tire that handles well, has good life, and is great in the rain. I had about 25,000 miles on a set with my GTO and they still had about half their life in them. I didn't drive the car hard every day, but I had some fun with it. At the 245/40/18 size they run about $176 a tire currently.
> 
> And if you want street tires that you can autocross on, check out the RE-11. Amazing tire.


true! but i am very happy so far with these, and so are others, they have very good reviews, and for the price i payed in canada i got a very good deal on them. i dont actually need my cruze for speed or handling, thats just a lost cause. my R1 has more horse power in its little 450lb frame then the cruse ever will  check my garage.


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

**** 18' wheels!? 18 feet!? i hope you mean 18"


----------



## Moose (Mar 24, 2012)

EcoTec said:


> **** 18' wheels!? 18 feet!? i hope you mean 18"


uhhh ?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

boats4life said:


> LADIES, LADIES! Chill out- I'm going with the DGR coilovers from Steve. Also, lets not keep jacking the thread, this guy just wanted to show off his wheels! lol


Seriously, you guys should hook up already cause the sexual tension is through the roof. 

245/40/18 is probably my favorite combination so far. I'm just worried our wheel wells are too big. Will need to compare to the SC.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Moose said:


> true! but i am very happy so far with these, and so are others, they have very good reviews, and for the price i payed in canada i got a very good deal on them. i dont actually need my cruze for speed or handling, thats just a lost cause. my R1 has more horse power in its little 450lb frame then the cruse ever will  check my garage.


Those bikes are sick. I had a buddy who had an R1 that put down 200hp to the wheels. That was downright scary. 



boats4life said:


> LADIES, LADIES! Chill out- I'm going with the DGR coilovers from Steve. Also, lets not keep jacking the thread, this guy just wanted to show off his wheels! lol


Hey, I'm chill. You haven't seen me be not chill yet. 

Those coilovers look nice. They look like a pretty good deal considering the shocks are adjustable so they'll definitely last a while. 

I will warn you about one thing though. It looks like the torsion bearings are not sealed. If you live in an area that gets frequent rain and even snow, those will need greasing every 2-3 months or every tire rotation, whichever comes first. Been there, done that.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

XtremeRevolution, first i'd like to commend you on that fact that it seems you actually have an understanding of how camber effects handling and how suspension geometry _can _effect camber dynamics upon compression. Most people just don't get it...

With that said, most of what you're preaching here about how lowering our cars will effect camber ( static or dynamic) just doesn't apply here. I know you never mentioned the rear suspension but i just want to get it out of the way first, no amount of lowering of the rear will have any effect on camber. Our front suspension is not designed for performance, its designed to be cheap. I've worked on and lowered many cars with this same suspension design and dynamic camber doesn't change much even at full compression. Basically what i am getting at is that lowering these cars will have very little effect (+/- .25 degree) on static or dynamic camber.

As for camber adjustment, there is nothing on the market to my knowledge that will allow adjustment. Adjustable top plates aren't happening for this car, dispite ebay pictures. There are probably cam lobe style camber bolts out there but those are a joke. Suspension tuning on this car is going to be very limited.


----------



## Moose (Mar 24, 2012)

Skilz10179 said:


> XtremeRevolution, first i'd like to commend you on that fact that it seems you actually have an understanding of how camber effects handling and how suspension geometry _can _effect camber dynamics upon compression. Most people just don't get it...
> 
> With that said, most of what you're preaching here about how lowering our cars will effect camber ( static or dynamic) just doesn't apply here. I know you never mentioned the rear suspension but i just want to get it out of the way first, no amount of lowering of the rear will have any effect on camber. Our front suspension is not designed for performance, its designed to be cheap. I've worked on and lowered many cars with this same suspension design and dynamic camber doesn't change much even at full compression. Basically what i am getting at is that lowering these cars will have very little effect (+/- .25 degree) on static or dynamic camber.
> 
> As for camber adjustment, there is nothing on the market to my knowledge that will allow adjustment. Adjustable top plates aren't happening for this car, dispite ebay pictures. There are probably cam lobe style camber bolts out there but those are a joke. Suspension tuning on this car is going to be very limited.


So Eibach Springs, if one was on a budget, are they safe to buy? I plan on Getting coil-overs in the future but just right now its a little to pricey.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Moose said:


> So Eibach Springs, if one was on a budget, are they safe to buy? I plan on Getting coil-overs in the future but just right now its a little to pricey.


They are safe to buy. You should still get a front end alignment after to make sure toe is set and it would be nice to post actual static camber specs from the alignment for others online.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Installing the DGR coilovers in the next couple of days, really don't care lol, I'm slapping this thang to the ground! Only thing I'm looking forward to in this car ! Lol


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Those are the exact tires I want, but the rims are too wide open.

as for all the suspension posts ... although informative, tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Installing the DGR coilovers in the next couple of days, really don't care lol, I'm slapping this thang to the ground! Only thing I'm looking forward to in this car ! Lol


Don't forget to take a lot of before/after pics.


----------



## Moose (Mar 24, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Those are the exact tires I want, but the rims are too wide open.
> 
> as for all the suspension posts ... although informative, tsk tsk tsk.


The tires are great, I took a pretty aggressive corner the other day just to see how well they can hold, also did a bunch of harsh stopping tests, they totally surpassed my expectations!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh for sure dude, my buddy was supposed to pick these up in Buffalo last week, finally got them in today and will be installing REALLY soon! Sorry for the delay guys/gals! 




Mick said:


> Don't forget to take a lot of before/after pics.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Plasti dipping my RS rims next week also, think it woud real nice imo. Just waiting on a set of rims that i like for the cruze.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

I have the exact same rims on my Cruze in Crystal Red and I couldn't be happier. Simple open design, that isn't too much in your face but really changes the look of the Cruze. I ended up going with Continental DWS tires for the strong rating they got for all season tires since I don't switch come winter time here in Wisconsin. But with the very mild winter we had I still don't know how they will handle in snow. Guess have to wait til next year.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> I have the exact same rims on my Cruze in Crystal Red and I couldn't be happier. Simple open design, that isn't too much in your face but really changes the look of the Cruze. I ended up going with Continental DWS tires for the strong rating they got for all season tires since I don't switch come winter time here in Wisconsin. But with the very mild winter we had I still don't know how they will handle in snow. Guess have to wait til next year.



Picture please? I am torn on 18's or 20's...


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Picture please? I am torn on 18's or 20's...


Sorry no pictures yet plan on taking some in the future though. Moose's pictures show them perfectly. Personally for me 20's would be way too harsh of ride considering how harsh the 18's feel on some bad bumpy roads.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Moose (Mar 24, 2012)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> I have the exact same rims on my Cruze in Crystal Red and I couldn't be happier. Simple open design, that isn't too much in your face but really changes the look of the Cruze. I ended up going with Continental DWS tires for the strong rating they got for all season tires since I don't switch come winter time here in Wisconsin. But with the very mild winter we had I still don't know how they will handle in snow. Guess have to wait til next year.


Nice, Yah i love the look, nice and sporty. Yah i got winter tires, i live in canada eh! lol can't do all seasons here. I got some more plans in the next few weeks for the car, check back soon.


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

those look awesome!! where did you get them?? local in toronto? im not far away


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

I got these in 16" for my snow tires, they look great on the car!


----------



## Moose (Mar 24, 2012)

Cruzer_1 said:


> those look awesome!! where did you get them?? local in toronto? im not far away


Simply Tire - Your cars destination for Wheels and Tires - Best Prices in the city. But dont bite my style bro! jk


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Liking those rims, Moose!


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Moose said:


> Simply Tire - Your cars destination for Wheels and Tires - Best Prices in the city. But dont bite my style bro! jk



haha i wouldnt dream of it! just lookin at options


----------



## Moose (Mar 24, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Liking those rims, Moose!



Thanks RS! Ur car is looking sick! I see you are in T.O to! hopefully one day we can bump into eachother. (not literally lol) WAIT..... LETS START A T.O CLUB!


----------



## Moose (Mar 24, 2012)

Cruzer_1 said:


> haha i wouldnt dream of it! just lookin at options


ahh its ok, i take it as a compliment!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

The SC-5's are sick!


----------



## Kripnal (Mar 27, 2012)

lovely images !!! i wish i might also have this kind of cars , it will became east to impress girls . they have nice interior ,nice alloy wheels ,nice sound systems.


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

did simply tire have a fair amount of options for our stupid bolt pattern or were you pretty limited? i checked out their website and i am gonna head over later this week


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Tirerack has these btw...  Do you have disc brakes or drum brakes in the back? Is it too noticeable?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow dude didn't even know you were from T.O haha, let me install these coilovers (tomorrow Lol) break them in and we will meet up , I'll let you test out the cruze with the DGR's ! 



Moose said:


> Thanks RS! Ur car is looking sick! I see you are in T.O to! hopefully one day we can bump into eachother. (not literally lol) WAIT..... LETS START A T.O CLUB!


----------



## Moose (Mar 24, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Tirerack has these btw...  Do you have disc brakes or drum brakes in the back? Is it too noticeable?


Drums, and no not noticeable.... That being said I also had my calipers in the from painted black, so that probably helps not noticing the back ones.

Moose


----------



## Moose (Mar 24, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Wow dude didn't even know you were from T.O haha, let me install these coilovers (tomorrow Lol) break them in and we will meet up , I'll let you test out the cruze with the DGR's !


Haha nice! Awesome.


----------



## Moose (Mar 24, 2012)

Cruzer_1 said:


> did simply tire have a fair amount of options for our stupid bolt pattern or were you pretty limited? i checked out their website and i am gonna head over later this week


I'm not to sure because i knew i wanted these ones. I Photoshopped them a while back and loved the way they looked.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

what are the specs on those wheels?


----------



## Moose (Mar 24, 2012)

Nobody said:


> what are the specs on those wheels?





*Size:* 18x8
*Offset:* 40mm
*Backspacing:* 6.06"
*Bolt Pattern:* 5-105
*Rec. Tire Size:* 225/45-18
*Weight:* 24.0lbs.
*Finish:* Light Grey Painted
*Construction:* 1pc. Gravity Cast
*Finish Warranty:* 1 Year
Manufactured in China


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Pic yet?

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

